# Spammer Invasion!



## Edmund BlackAdder (Aug 2, 2006)

Noticing interesting things. 

There seems to be a growing number of infomercialists and product announcers, and flat out spammer scumbags showing up lately.

Of course, there are rules against them, but, as one would expect from such honorless curs, they seem to have chosen to ignore those rules. They probably didn't even bother to read them before signing up, even though, you are supposed to do so, and agree at sign up that you did in fact read them and agree with them.

Not reading them, but agreeing to follow them seems to be rather stupid I think.

Of course, regardless even if they didn't read them, they still agreed to be bound by them.

Which makes their blatant disregard even more dishonorable.

Personally, I think it speaks volumes of these individuals true character.

Spammer scum. Honorless dogs, all of them.

Anything that can be done with them?
Besides the fun idea involving electrodes, high voltage, and their private parts?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2006)

As soon as you see it, click the RTM feature in the post and we'll get to it ASAP.

Thanks, Edmund.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes that goes for anyone, if you see a post you think is breaking board policy or rules, use the "Report to Mod" feature and let us know. We will take care of it ASAP.

Thanks guys.
Adam


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Anything that can be done with them?Besides the fun idea involving electrodes, high voltage, and their private parts?


 
I think that would discourage ANYONE..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 7, 2006)

We are considering some changes to our advertising policy that will hopefully make things much clearer on where/what/who regarding advertisements.

It should cut down spam, at least from those who really read the rules before posting their product ads.

It won't cut back on spam from those too lazy to check before posting, but we're considering a zero tolerance policy on spam.  More info in a few days.


----------

